
A gift from developers to video addicts - Elfixer
http://telegram.me/SaveVideoBot
======
Elfixer
A gift from developers to video addicts Have you heard about telegram bots ?
There is a new bot for downloading videos from youtube ( and also lots of
other video sharing sites such as Instagram, Vimeo, 9gag, SoundCloud ) is
available now. The SaveVideoBot is Ads-free , quick and no payment is required
!

telegram.me/SaveVideoBot

------
ramin2nt2
Does it has web UI ? or mobile application ?

~~~
Elfixer
not yet but we may add these user interfaces later

~~~
ramin2nt2
another question is how you earn money from your application because it seems
has many costs for develop and maintaining

~~~
Elfixer
as I said it's non-profit for now maybe later we add some limitations for
users and add premium account like gold silver and things like this

